# Orange Beach / Perdido Key! Help!!!



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys
Me and the family are headed out next week to orange beach!
Been there before once, but not with a boat!
Two sons going also! Would live to get them on some reds, or trout! Taking my Ankona Copperhead, would really love to know a good boat ramp / somewhat of a directiin to go , etc!!! You can reply to this , or text me at 17064993911
Hey! I appreciate replies!!!


----------



## bamaflyfish (Apr 16, 2007)

Check out the pensacola fishing forum.  Someone over there may be able to send you in the right direction.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey John

A coworker of mine just got back from orange beach. Her family rented a condo and it came with a boat slip and a place to park a trailer. Named Porto Del Sol

Dave


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Dave
We already have a place booked on the beach, all the family is going! Me and the boys will prob fish 3 or 4 hrs in the mornings, then me and the wife are headin over to port st joe scallopping a couple days!
Just hoping for some input as to whats a good ramp, and general fishing/ bait shop etc!

Still liking the boat?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok
How about this!
Where should i head for some good grass flats?
Input appreciated!!!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Btt
Anybody else?


----------



## sheehanj (Jul 3, 2014)

I just got to pensacola for flight school and have been fishing here about a month. Fish johnson beach and the bay side- there is one really good cove just a little past the shower building on the left (bay side). Not sure where to launch on Perdido. You can launch on base at sherman cove marina for $4 i think (call ahead to check) and fish trout point and head across the channel to ft mcree. Havent fished that yet because i dont have a boat but it looks fantastic. Just type in the names of these places on google maps and they should pop up. I've had some good luck using crab patterns on on the flats, clousers and smallish (4") deceivers on grass flats. If you use bait/spin gear use spoons and live shrimp (so easy its cheating)


----------

